# Looking for a French Horizontal marine boiler plan



## mistairjoe (Dec 9, 2022)

I had this plan and loaned to someone who misplaced it. It is drawn by someone from France and it is about 7 pages in total. I am looking to replace it but cannot find it or ID it. Would appreciate a lead.


----------

